# DECA Broadband Adapter



## greenstingray

Just purchased the DECA Broadband adapter to connect my HD/DVR via wireless to my computers router. I installed the ethernet cable to the dvr box the other end to the router. Plugged in the adapter the and I went through the steps of configuring the adapter via the remote control. After several attempts it still does not work and I am getting error code 13. The only light that is flashing on the adapter is power and c.Link the NTWK lite never comes on. I have connect to my pc router several time using a laptop and the ubs n router from my samsung tv. The unit DECABB1MR0 also has a coaixal connection in the back of the unit. Does anybody have any ideas on what I may have done wrong. Thanks


----------



## Drucifer

About everything.

With a Broadband DECA you do not connect an Ethernet cable from your router to the HR. The connection is done via the DirecTV coaxial cable 

Do you have a DECA Cloud working now for MRV?

And what models are your HD receivers?


----------



## veryoldschool

The broadband DECA is designed to bridge the coax [DECA signal] to ethernet to router.
You should be able to go coax -> broadband adapter [ethernet] wireless adapter --> router

As you can see the DVR must be using the coax DECA, so you either need to be using the HR24 [which CAN'T have a ethernet connection to work] with internal DECA, or use an external DECA for the other model DVRs.


----------



## greenstingray

Ok Coax to DECA adapter to DVR BOX (via ethernet). I do have an HR24 but I have two(2) coax cables going to the box. I just notice that the HR24 has a UBS port in the front will that support wireless ubs devices? Thanks for you help on I thought once I plugged in the DECA box via the ethernet I would have a wireless connection to my router. What does the coax do for the DECA box?


----------



## veryoldschool

greenstingray said:


> Ok Coax to DECA adapter to DVR BOX (via ethernet). *I do have an HR24 but I have two(2) coax cables going to the box. * I just notice that the HR24 has a UBS port in the front will that support wireless ubs devices? Thanks for you help on I thought once I plugged in the DECA box via the ethernet I would have a wireless connection to my router. What does the coax do for the DECA box?


OK, this may be a problem.
You must be on a single wire system [SWiM] and if you have two coax connected to the DVR, then it doesn't sound like you do.
Before this become another 50+ post thread, please explain everything about your setup that you can.
USB ports aren't using for much and won't work for network adapters.

I don't think the DECA broadband adapter is going to work for you, because I don't think you're using DECA.


----------



## greenstingray

I have HR24 high def box with DVR I have two cables going into the box. This was set up so that I can record two shows at one time. I just purchase a DECAABB1MR0-01 Deca Broadband adapter and I was told that this is wireless unit to commuincate with my wirless G router. Yes I am on SWIN.


----------



## veryoldschool

greenstingray said:


> I have HR24 high def box with DVR I have two cables going into the box. This was set up so that I can record two shows at one time. I just purchase a DECAABB1MR0-01 Deca Broadband adapter and I was told that this is wireless unit to commuincate with my wirless G router. Yes I am on SWIN.


If you ae using a SWiM system, then there is NO need/use for that second coax going to the HR24, since you can record two shows off one cable.
Did you buy this:









This isn't a wireless adapter. This connects to a coax off the SWiM, and then ethernet to your router.


----------



## The Merg

*@VOS:*

I think that he is set up on a legacy system and is trying to get his receiver hooked up to the Internet. It looks like someone told him that the Broadband DECA would connect him wirelessly to his router. Obviously, there are a multitude of issues with this.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool

The Merg said:


> *@VOS:*
> 
> I think that he is set up on a legacy system and is trying to get his receiver hooked up to the Internet. It looks like someone told him that the Broadband DECA would connect him wirelessly to his router. Obviously, there are a multitude of issues with this.
> 
> - Merg


Yes, there first needs to be an understanding of what hardware is actually in play here.


----------



## greenstingray

Yes this what I was told was a wireless adapter for my dvr box.


----------



## veryoldschool

greenstingray said:


> Yes this what I was told was a wireless adapter for my dvr box.


Well it isn't, so :shrug:


----------



## bobnielsen

Press the "-" key on the remote. If you are on a SWM system, the popup box will say so.


----------

